# Night vision camera



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

So I purchased a d-link day/night wifi camera and can I say I am very happy with it! It automatically switches from day vision to night vision, it has an app on android, apple and windows phones so you can watch your hedgehog live! You can be in a whole other state and watch your hedgehog! It's fantastic. The infrared lights barely glow which is a plus because it doesn't bother my babygirl. You can even have multiple ones setup in the cage. I got it on eBay for about 40 dollars. It's the d-link dcs-934l version and for 40 dollars (normally 140) it's a pretty great thing to have in my opinion. If you guys want a video of her at night let me know. I can also show you some pictures of the product if you'd like.


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here are 2 cute videos from tonight


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you for sharing & posting the videos too!  I'll have to look into this camera. I've been wanting to get a night vision camera to set up for my crab tank since they're also nocturnal & shy. Would you say the camera was pretty easy to set up, even for people not great with technology? I was thinking about one a member of my crab forum recommended, but they had mentioned it was a little confusing to set up.


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Thank you for sharing & posting the videos too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is super quick and easy. When you get the camera, inside the quick install guide, it tells you to download their setup wizard on your computer and that basically walks you through everything step by step. I set it up in less than 5 minutes.

This is a pic of the box and the camera itself.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the videos! I really enjoyed them!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I also wanted to add that I have been reading all of your posts and I admire how much you care for your hedgie and try to do everything possible to make sure that you provide the best care possible!


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

shetland said:


> I also wanted to add that I have been reading all of your posts and I admire how much you care for your hedgie and try to do everything possible to make sure that you provide the best care possible!


Awe thank you so much. When I had my last hedgie, I gave her the right food, she had a Carolina storm wheel, and she was on fleece etc...I thought I had everything perfect and I wouldn't have to worry. Unfortunately, she passed away from what was thought to be internal bleeding. She was fine one day, and I wake up to her flat on her belly gasping for air. I ruh to the vet, but I could tell she was suffering. It was the hardest thing ever. She was my first real pet. So now, I'm passing on my love to my new babygirl, I guess you could say I'm very frantic now! I weigh her, spot clean everyday, count her kibble, I have a chart where I write everything down. I just got a job and I'm taking 30 dollars out of each check towards vet bills. I'm only 16, but I'm doing everything. I took the responsibility of owning a hedgehog, and I'm going to stick to it. Thank you for noticing. It really means a lot.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw that your hedgie passed away, and I am so sorry. It always hurts so much to lose a pet (family member to me). But they bring such joy!!!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

I got one of those cameras too!!! You can set it to record on sound or motion detection to see what your Hedgie is doing.


----------

